# acp pills for hunting



## hunthunt (10 August 2007)

hi, 
last season, i brought a new pony to hunting - he loved it, a wee to much... he took to the hounds everything (he was absolutly fine autumnhunting). but at the opening meet, he was EXTREMELY exited - as you would be if you were galloping with 60 odd other horses. i couldnt pull him up, and we had to come home. that was t for the season with him. now with the season fast aproching, and autumn hunting starting early this year i would like to know the affects of giving him acp pills - to calm his nerves. would it be good for him? he will be fit and ready for the season, and i feel if he was calmer the first few times he hunted he would be calmer afterwards. 
does this sound silly? or a good aproach?


----------



## k9h (10 August 2007)

No No NO. Do not ever hunt on acp. It is dangerous.
Would you drive having taken dope?? (not saying that you take or would drive on it)
The horse wont co-ordinate as it should,  jumping is highly dangerous.
Why do you think that lady in Jersey gave it to the show jumping ponies competeing against her son??

You willjust have to go autumn hunting &amp; see how he is.
Come opening meet she how he is coping. Some horses never cope with a full feild &amp; are just not safe to hunt. Hopefully this won't be the case.
But please do not hunt on acp.


----------



## peterthepony (10 August 2007)

I know of a friend who used ACP on her 14.3hh, he was an absoloute nutter out hunting and they starting using this, lots of people told her father that they shouldn't be using it as it is so dangerous but he carried on giving it to his daughters pony, but my god did he learn a lesson from it, friend was galloping upto hedge which pony had jumped on numerous times before and he didn't even take of, went straight through the hedge brinding the fence down with him and also breaking a leg, was sadly PTS same day as nothing could have been done for him. So please don't use it!


----------



## PapaFrita (11 August 2007)

Bad idea; will dull pony's reflexes and you wouldn't want that!
Try something like Valerian (I know this isn't show-legal BTW)


----------



## severnmiles (11 August 2007)

Like the others say..don't do it!

However that herbal calming thing that Millbrooksong uses on herself can be used on a horse, you just pop it on the tongue...anyone care to help me out with the name?


----------



## Fairynuff (11 August 2007)

Is it 'Bachs Rescue Remedy'? I use it personally and ive used it on the neds when needed-it works!. M.


----------



## MurphysMinder (11 August 2007)

We use Steady Up on our very fizzy pony.  It certainly takes the edge off her so would be worth trying.  Please do not use acp, as others have said it is very dangerous.  It actually affects the muscles so could cause a very nasty accident.


----------



## Jemayni (11 August 2007)

My pony is similar out hunting, I would never use ACP because of the reasons mentioned, but I do use So kalm by Equine America, you can also buy it in a concentrated paste, which is fantasticly calming. Another thing to consider is going out with other hunts. My pony cant cope out with the Meynell/ Quorn as its too fast, but out with the high peak hes  fab!


----------



## Solstar (11 August 2007)

i said it on ur other post and il say it again..... DONT BE SO STUPID!!! its so dangerous!


----------



## icemaiden113 (11 August 2007)

Has he had acp before? We used to use it on a very very excitable horse for his first few outings! And the huntsmans new horse last season! What a difference! So much better, and when it wore off later int he day he was too tired to care! If he doesn;t have any adverses reactions to it then have a go! But beware when it wears off he could return to normal self!!
Happy hunting


----------



## severnmiles (11 August 2007)

Is it 'Bachs Rescue Remedy'? I use it personally and ive used it on the neds when needed-it works!. M. 

Click to expand...

Thats it M!  Rescue Remedy...much safer than risking ACP pills.


----------



## Stella (11 August 2007)

I don't hunt, but I can vouch that Equine America So Kalm Plus is a good calmer. It (and Steady-Up) contains L Tryptophan which acts on Seratoinin (neurochemical) levels, so reducing the arousal response (tendancy to excitment or startle). It won't work for every horse, but it has a good chance of success.


----------



## RunToEarth (14 August 2007)

Well ACP is a nono, but your pony sounds just like my coloured hunter, who is giddy all year round, so you can imagine what a hunt meet does to him. The key for me was to bottom him out hunting. I dont mean thrash him on full days and naker the poor thing, but a decent days hunting once or twice a week will help him to settle into it hopefully. I took mine twice a week and within the month he was a chilled horse- ask BB2- I went from being launched here, there and everywhere to dropping both reins at a meet for pie and port, you just have to endure the storm before the calm I am afraid. r


----------



## Eagle_day (14 August 2007)

Wow! You get port AND pies at your meets?

I'm visiting.


----------



## Holloa (14 August 2007)

Hiya
My boy hasn't been hunting long, last season we went out 4 times, and each time i didn't get any nibbles or port! So this season i've decided to give him some So Kalm, a magnesium calmer that is given as a supplement daily in his feed. I would try something like that rather than Sedatives. (ACP) There are lots on the market made by Naf etc. I was recommended the ones made mainly with calming herbs and combined with magnesium.  I've found out that herbs take two to three weeks to build up in the system and for an effect to be seen. Look for herbs well known for their calming properties, such as Passiflora and Hops.
Magnesium aims to maintain the equilibrium, that is, it allows the horse to cope rather than panic. Thus the horse is calm, feeling confident in himself, and able to perform to the best of his ability.

Hope this helps!


----------



## RunToEarth (15 August 2007)

E_D- you must, some days we get port, whiskey, beef sarnies, sausage rolls, pork pies, fruit cake, the list goes on and on and on- at one old lady's meet she hands out chocolate to the kids, big drawback of having a 16hher- I can't pass for a kid


----------



## Eagle_day (16 August 2007)

Catering sounds fantastic, I will.

I picked up the idea of handing chocolate bars to everyone at the meet after visiting in Suffolk. It's just what you need by 4pm when your stomach's crawling with hunger.


----------

